# Moebius Dracula...Any News?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Really looking forward to the New Moebius Dracula scheduled for this year and I was wondering if there have been any New developements, such as Box Art or test shot pictures?...any info is better than none
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree Denis! I can't wait to see pics of it!
It's high on my list.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I heard the sculpt of Dracula (from Moebius) was at Monsterpalooza. I also just read that Dracula will be on a castle base with a large door in back and a stone pillar to the side.Some of the details will include a flaming torch, a bat and skull... but as of yet I haven't seen any pictures...
Sounds like a sweet kit :thumbsup
Can't wait for an official update 
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Maybe photos will be on Club Moebius very soon?


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

I met and had a delightful talk with Frank at the monster show on Saturday. I very briefly saw the sculpt standing next to Bela Lugosi Jr (!) who was looking at it too. I can say the details are as described above and it is beautifully done. This will be an outstanding kit for sure. Pictures will be up soon on the Moebius site, so hang in there!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

It seems to me that I am falling behind on getting Moebius models...All I have is the Monster Scenes. My display case at the Monster cafe www.monstercafesaltillo.com could SURE use some new stuff in it. Wish I could be on someone's charity list to get free stuff sent to. Changing Pesos to Dollars loses the value of your hard earned money to save dollars to buy these awesome kits.

I still gotta get Mummy, Frankenstein etc.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well with both Ray Santoleri and Adam Dougherty working on the sculpt for this kit it should look awesome :thumbsup:
....and it sounds like it will be a welcome spooky release for Halloween 2010...
Hmmm...I can forsee a dio in the making...yes ...or a cool addition to a pre-existing dio...hmmm....my Model senses are tingling...









Mcdee


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Matthew Green said:


> It seems to me that I am falling behind on getting Moebius models...All I have is the Monster Scenes. My display case at the Monster cafe www.monstercafesaltillo.com could SURE use some new stuff in it. Wish I could be on someone's charity list to get free stuff sent to. Changing Pesos to Dollars loses the value of your hard earned money to save dollars to buy these awesome kits.
> 
> I still gotta get Mummy, Frankenstein etc.


Great cafe and bar! How's the food? :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder when we 'might' get to see a new creature too?


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Food is like chili's and applebee's but better! Come on down! Free beers to those that bring Monster items!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Do my Ex-wives count?...
actually I'll bet the New Dracula would look super sharp in your display case....Hey maybe you could host a contest and display all the kits in the case and have you're cliental do the judging....just throwing it out there...
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Well with both Ray Santoleri and Adam Dougherty working on the sculpt for this kit it should look awesome :thumbsup:


I couldn't agree more. All of Ray Santoleri's previous Lugosi sculpts are dead-on with regards to likeness, and Adam Dougherty is an incredibly talented sculptor. The only thing I can see standing in the way of this being a phenomenal kit would be the limitations of injection molding, and Moebius seems to have a knack for minimizing those limitations, so I'd guess this will be their best figure kit yet!


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Can't wait for Monsters of the Movies Creature!!! I wonder if a Glow version will be available to Club Moebius members Hint Hint,


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sooo...Moebius...any chance of showing us a few pictures of the pieces from Monsterpalooza?
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It's wax. I really hate to handle it, it feels so soft! We should have some resin castings soon, it'll have to wait until then. It should be on display at WF though!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool :thumbsup:...That's just a Month away!...I hope we have a lucky member here that will post pictures for us less fortunate souls who, by proximity, can't attend...
I'm really looking forward to this kit...I'm amazed no one has asked if there will be a Glow version yet...(although that would be cool too!)
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Moebius said:


> It's wax. I really hate to handle it, it feels so soft! We should have some resin castings soon, it'll have to wait until then. It should be on display at WF though!


I can't say I've ever seen a figure kit done in wax before as a prototype.
That is interesting. Is there a reason why it is wax? Is it so it can be modified easily?

Thanks for the update Frank...I'm excited about this kit coming! Should be GREAT!

MMM


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

You might be interested in this, my thread links to a thread on the project where the artist has mostly used Sculpey but is using wax for critical parts. Long read but worth it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289688


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Wax has been used in the "Main Stream" of sculpting for centuries. The details are great, etc. Jewelers wax is very firm. Back in the 70's I did several sculpts... The problem with wax is it shrinks and is eventually lost in detail. That's the problems at the Wax Museums, etc. they deteriorate.

Lost wax investment is another problem with the original piece - They are molded then "Melted" then cast.

I am glad to see Adam get the commission - Great person to talk with, too.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

When I was looking to get into the toy industry back in the early 90's, I was told you had to be able to sculpt in wax to make it. 

Most toy waxes are very hard and accept handling quite well. It seems that a lot of garage kit sculptors are trying wax these days, and there is a company -Willow Products- that makes several different types and hardnesses of sculpting waxes. One of these days I will actually try sculpting in wax :thumbsup:

I'm suprised that I haven't seen any pics of the Dracula posted yet? I'm sure that many people took pics if it was on display?


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

I'm suprised that I haven't seen any pics of the Dracula posted yet? I'm sure that many people took pics if it was on display?

Might check out Buc Wheats Modeling Website.

He has a section of Pics that were taken at MonsterPooloza, however the contributor has them on a Facebook Page and I do not have access to Facebook.

Might be right there.

Good Luck.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't have any pics myself, just waiting for the castings to take pics.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Moebius said:


> I don't have any pics myself, just waiting for the castings to take pics.


:thumbsup: I am looking forward to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I haven't seen it yet myself!

Buc


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Got to say, this is one people are genuinely eager for...myself included!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mike over ath the Clubhouse says...and I quote"Drac is finished it looks awesome!

Surely to God, pictures can't be too far away!?
Has anyone here seen this sculpt ?
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, considering that Wonderfest is a mere 3 weeks away, I'd guess that that's also about the same time frame we can expect to see pics.

In fact, it wouldn't surprise me at all if they officially unveil Drac at Wonderfest and post pics AFTER the event.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That would be sweet :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

If you guys go back to post #15 in this thread, you'll see that I have already said it is being molded and cast, we should have a copy at WF. Until then, we have nothing to show.


----------

